# Mobile Or unit



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So with the english weather being what it is i wanted to know what you guys would say would be better, i run a mobile valeting business but i haven't been able to work the past 3-4 days cos of the rain.

So would it be worth getting a unit?

Im not in to detailing as a business yet as i've not yet got the nack for it.


Thanks Dan


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> So with the english weather being what it is i wanted to know what you guys would say would be better, i run a mobile valeting business but i haven't been able to work the past 3-4 days cos of the rain.
> 
> So would it be worth getting a unit?
> 
> ...


I,d say it would depend on what sort of service you offer and whether your customers would want to have their car away for long periods of time in a day. I do mostly regular work on a weekly/fortnightly monthly basis wher some customers are too busy to have their car taken away. Plus by the time I,ve fetched and returned the cars I,d probably lose more money than I would do if I waited for it to stop raining. On top of this how much does a unit cost? I know with a discount 8 years ago it would have cost me £80 pw so wouldnt like to know what it would be now. Another thing is would your insurance cover you to fetch and return cars?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Your outgoings would triple you would have electric water business rates insurances alone anywhere between 2 and half to 4 grand if you had the proper ones plus of course unit rent sure there’s lots I have missed, then you have to compete with all the mobile guys plus the weekend warriors as they are called.

It’s not as easy as people think the outgoing that the pros put in to just having the right insurances is a lot you would have to get a lot more custom in through the doors to cover your costs before you see profit so in return lot more hard work but as anything you put the leg work in you will see a return I would just make sure you have a good customer base now before even thinking of a unit.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Id say you would have to have the right type of client to be able to decide about getting a unit and thats before even worrying about all the added costs, rates etc etc. 

Ive been going 4 years almost and dont think I will ever have the nead for a unit to be honest, part of the reason I am so busy is the fact I am mobile and go to the clients. 

Build up what you have and go from there, worst thing is to have to worry about finding x amount of month for rent and rates before you can eat.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately a big step and when i got mine (I got my unit too early imo) I had to graft triple fold to make things pay.

I use mine for storage and I now rent share it with some other lads who needed office space so it is easier on my pocket.

Definately something not to go into without a solid customer base.


----------

